# Play that tune



## Arianna (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't have a single atom of musical talent. I couldn't possibly guess the time frame.

How many years of experience would someone need to be good at singing and playing this song?
Official video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd3x4PoRG9g
Chords: http://play.riffstation.com/?v=2z6fqAaeR80
How good is good? Good enough that my main character can get in front of 150-200 people and be taken seriously as a performer.

Also, what might Daisy's (the real singer) fach system classification be?


----------



## sailorguitar (Oct 10, 2015)

This song sounds pretty simple.  Not many chord changes and the changes are very straight ahead.  The melody isn't too wild and seems to stay mid range of the key it's in.  It's in the key of C major which when playing the piano is the key you're in if you are only playing the white keys. If you're character practiced consistently for a few hours every day she could probably play the song reasonably well in 6 months or so, depending on how much drive you give her.  If you give her the drive to complete something, she will be able to do it, no matter what that thing is.  Also, she could learn the song very well then get on stage and become frozen by stage fright.


----------



## Arianna (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for your answers. My main character is 14. I didn't want to give her something a reader would have a hard time believing she could do at that age. She is an only child, and that bothers her. All of her friends have siblings and she doesn't see the advantages of not having any. She wants to go pro and perform before thousands. Alas that won't happen during the one year or so the story covers. Her mother performs every morning for the local radio show. She likes doing this and is OK with her daughter wanting to go a different direction. As for the father, we can say opposites attract (he is left-brained).


----------

